# biggest hog i ve seen



## stefan carter (Feb 19, 2012)

my brother an i took this one while scouting a new club this past season  what do yall think it would weigh


----------



## sean777 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have no clue but that is flipping awesome...nice work guys


----------



## weekender (Feb 19, 2012)

sure is a fine looking hog, did you weigh it and just want us to guess?
340 is my guess


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 19, 2012)

guessing is hard for me, but I'd have to say "alot", nice kill brother.


----------



## stefan carter (Feb 20, 2012)

did not weigh it just figured some of the hog guys could give a close weight


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice piggy.


----------



## Echo (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a solid 300 pounder to me. Nice hog!


----------



## huntemwfo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hard to tell by pics. But nice Hog! Always wanted one colored up like that.
This one weighed 442 by the scales at our local feed supply if that helps.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks about the size of the 225# sow I shot last week.....Way to go !!


----------



## benosmose (Feb 20, 2012)

Id say 300 350 good hog


----------



## Dpsmith (Feb 20, 2012)

250 give or take alil. This hog weighted 274.5 at the hog jam competion in jesup this weekend. and the only reason I say yalls smaller is you can see his hips and doesnt seem as fat as our hog. we where thinking ours was 300+ but the scales don't lie i guess. lol


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't know about the weight, But,
I do like the color.
Good looking hog.


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 21, 2012)

My guess is the hog is about 300 maybe 325 range.


----------



## Romo (Feb 21, 2012)

holler at a brother and let's go hog hunting


----------



## bosullivan (Feb 29, 2012)

Great hog! It will run no more than 260 on weight. My guess would be 245.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 1, 2012)

nice


----------

